# Eku /boat oar



## donald1 (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't practice eku currently but i know eventually I will.  And In one of the discussions he mentioned some people who train it use it like a bo staff 

My question though,  what are some uses for the eku a bo can't do


----------



## Blindside (Nov 19, 2014)

You can concentrate force on a smaller area, you essentially have an edge to work with on your main striking section.  When I do see an eku kata, they often have the whole "I fling sand in your face" using the blade, I'd like to see that actually work, I think the action needs to be much bigger than what I see performed in the kata, from the examples that I have seen I think most of the sand would hit people about knee level.


----------

